# First person account...



## C. Baize (May 30, 2002)

Most do not have the courage to approach me, Little Human... 
Ah... you say you are adept with Bardic skills, and wish to know my story? Sit then, purchase my meat and drink, and I shall tell you of a world, now long dead, where and when I was born... I shall tell you of my travels through time, and across worlds...  I shall tell you of a God we vexed, and who vexed us as well... Be seated, and call one of those Human serving wenches, and you shall hear my tales...


----------



## C. Baize (May 30, 2002)

*First person account....*

Now, little human, we shall begin with the basics...
My name is Ga'Arath, and I was born in an Icy Cave at the top of a mountain, on another world, long and long ago...
My father's name was Khorlaschakh, I know not my Mother's name... You see my father... What? Oh... Yes...
My father was a Great Silver Dragon, wise, intelligent, and powerful. My mother was a Minotaur... My father said he chose a large female, who was relatively intelligent, compared to others of her type. 
He took on the shape of a large male, strong and beautiful of the type, and wooed my mother. He then bent his charm spells towards her, and caused her to follow him to his icy lair, where he planted in her his seed. He hunted for her, and kept her belly full of the best meat he could find, thus was I born large and healthy. 
I was told that when my mother birthed me, she was quite shocked at my visage, so shocked, in fact, that the charm spells were broken, and she made to kill me, as I was, to her, an abomination.


----------



## C. Baize (May 30, 2002)

More ale, and meat, Little One, if you please...

Now... Before my mother was able to kill me, my father took his true form, and covered me with his wing. He roared and growled at my mother, and cowed her into submission. He then bent all his magic towards her, and put her in thrall. He kept her in such a state, until I was able to fly, and hunt, and eat meat on my own. Khorlaschakh then sent her away, and ended his spells upon her. I have seen her not at all since that time. 
My father called to the Elven village at the base of his mountain, and had his daughter by one of the Elven Ladies, come to the mountain. She, my half-sister, and my father raised me. My father taught me how to hunt, and kill, and how to speak the languages of Dragons, and Giants, along with the language of you humans. My sister... What? Oh.. Her name, yes, of course. She is Marinaya Liastacia, but we call her Rina... Yes... Rina taught me to speak the languages of the Elves, and the Celestials. 
My father often took a form similar to me, and taught me how to defend myself, and to hunt. And Rina taught me to ... behave... among the "Civilized" folk, as she called it... and still she says it.


----------



## C. Baize (May 30, 2002)

*First person account*

Ah... this is EXCELLENT Bulette! And the ale is quite palatable...
Where were we... 
Oh, yes...
My father told me, many times as I was growing up, that the Minotaurs could be turned to the path of goodness, and civilization, and that I was the one who would lead them to their new way. He told me that even if I must conquer them, and force them, at first, to deal with the other races instead of making war upon them, that the end would justify those means, and that eventually, the Minotaurs would be good neighbors, and everyone would be better off, Minotaurs, Humans, Elves.... everyone...  He told me that he felt the Minotaurs had much to offer the world, and they could benefit as well, from dealing with the other races... Khorlaschakh told me that he had done similar things with other races. He said it worked for two cities of Orcs, a large tribe of Hobgoblins, and a tribe of Kobolds... He told me, also, however, that he was not always successful. Everywhere he was successful, however, the entire regions thrived with newfound peace and prosperity.


----------



## C. Baize (May 30, 2002)

*First person account*

So, Little Human, now you know WHY I was born, for some more of that Bulette, and another pitcher of ale, we shall begin where I leave my father's lair...
Alright, when I had seen 17 winters, I became restless, in my father's lair, and wished to strike out on my own.  My sister also wanted to go. My father filled a pouch with gold for each of us, and sent us out with his blessings. 
Soon after heading out, we were noticed by a gladiatorial stable master, who noted the financial opportunities of having a pair of Half Draconic siblings in his stable. 
We were soon ambushed. Outnumbered though we were, we fought to remain free. Many of the humans had blowguns with poisoned darts, and we succumbed to the sleep poison. We were captured and put into the gladiatorial arena in Ansirrus. We were forced to fight for the entertainment of the masses in Ansirrus... 
What? Why didn't I fly away? Excellent question...

There were many archers posted at the top of the arena, and around the pit. Had I attempted to escape, they would have killed not me, but my sister, therefor we fought. We did this for a time until one fateful night which changed our fortunes, and our futures...


----------



## Rune (Jun 3, 2002)

Hmmm.  Interesting...


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

*claps*

Reminds me, in a stylistic sense, of the beginning of the Death Gate Cycle.  A warm, fireside chat... spinning a tale of wonderous adventure.

More, more!


----------



## C. Baize (Apr 23, 2003)

Where were we? 
Oh, yes! THE night. I remember it well. 
My sister and I were in our cell, terribly cramped space, for me, though Rina seemed distraught more by the lack of open space and trees, than by the tight quarters. The cell seemed to have been built for humans, and as you can see, I am nearly 3 meters to the top of my horns... ah... yes... I do tend to digress...
We were in our cell when we heard something going on. I could smell someone new in the corridors, and it was much too late for new gladiators to be brought in, and as I leaned against the grate in the door to see if I could catch sight of the source of the noise, the door swung open! 
Just like that! 
Rina and I exited our cell, though the other gladiators did not. 
We looked down the hall and then what should burst through the door, but more Half Dragons! 

Ah... more ale, my throat is drying....
Yes... thank you... 
Oh! The other Half Dragons...

Well... Running down the hall toward us was an Elven Half Red Dragon, a Human Half Blue Dragon, and a Half Red Dragon CENTAUR! Can you believe it? 
Oh! And following them was a Halfling, of all things... And what's more... they were all females... 
Well... naturally, seeing all these Half Dragons of evil parentage, and charging toward me, no less... Well... I spread my wings across the hall and challenged them, with a roar!


----------



## C. Baize (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes... So... There we were, my sister and I. She was behind me, and I was growling and roaring at these Half Dragons charging us... 
The lead one, Ayanna, she... what? 
Oh... She was the Elven Half Red....
Anyway... Ayanna dove past me, and as I turned to make certain I wasn't being flanked and attacked from both sides, the others darted past me, and kept running at full speed... I caught some movement from the corner of my eye, and what do I see? 
Some ghost thing! 
Now, I must tell you, little one... I fear no living creature, I once tore INTO the body of a ... oh... yes, of course...  Well... these things are completely unnatural. They do not move correctly, and they have no scent. I was later told that they are called Wraiths, but for something against which my claws and teeth are of no use, I did not wish to stay and bargain with the thing, as you can, no doubt, understand.
Well, Rina was running, already, and I was close behind her. We ran down the hall and again the other Half Dragons, and the Halfling darted past us... this time going the opposite direction!  
Ah... More meat, please, little one... 

Yes... Well, we kept running, and ran through the door to get to the arena floor. 
Now.. I'm no stranger to the stench of death, but the smell that assailed me when I burst through that door... I'll never forget.......


----------

